# Implantation times with FET



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

HI

We have done one FET after our embies were all frozen due to mild OHSS and it was BFN.

I'm just wondering for the next one.  When do frozen embies implant.  Obviously with normal fresh IVF they say 7-10days past EC I think but with FET there is no egg collection on that cycle.  I've looked at the visual embryo site but I can't work out when it would be.

Can anyone advise how many days after FET implantation could take place.

Thanks

Y x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry you got a BFN 

I was going to suggest looking at the visembryo website but obviously you already have done... 

In natural conception, implantation takes place around 5-12dpo so with assisted conception, whether ivf/icsi/fet, it will be slightly different and will also depend on how old the embies are eg 2 or 3 days old or blastocysts at 5 days old ready to implant...

Is your next FET natural or medicated   Although you won't have EC (which would be similar to ovulation in timescale), you would still have ovulation of some sort (whether natural or triggered if medicated) and embies put back following the LH surge and ovulation, timing it as though it were natural conception (if that makes sense)...so if you ovulated on cd14 and you had 2 day old embies then they would put them back on cd16 (ET) which means in theory they could start to implant around cd19 as would be 5 days old by then....does that make sense   Obviously we are all completely different so there really is no way of knowing exactly when an embie would start or complete implantation.

Good luck with your next treatment 
Natasha


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for taking the time to explain that to me.

With my FET it will be medicated so ovulation kinda goes out the window as they down reg me from day 21 then blood test with next AF. Stay on down regs and start estrogen tablets. On day 15 of estrogen tablets have scan to check lining. If lining okay start on cyclogest and have transfer 3 days later so if scan on Tuesday then transfer on Friday for example. As for my embies well they were all frozen at the prenuclar state or something like that. Basically on the day of EC they put our eggs and sperm together. I rang the next day at 11am and were told they had fertilised and they were frozen that day at the 1 cell just fertilised stage as I had a freeze all due to OHSS. So as you can see I find it all really confusing after ET when implanation would take place.

Yx
[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 11:32So to add to that if I had transfer on Friday they would take them out on Thursday to thaw so my embies when going back would be 3 days old but there may not be as many cells as if frozen from a fresh cylce. As normally when embies are put back at 3 days they are about 7 cells but with mine they will only be about 3 or 4 cells as they were frozen so early.


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm interested in this question too. When I spoke to my clinic they said that frosties can be a little "slow", but why? I note you say that Yogi that 3 day embies would be 8 cell normally but that your would be 3/4 as they had been frozen so early. is this accepted with frosties - i.e. that they are all slow to develop after thawing? 

if this is accepted, does that not mean that implantation my well be later than with fresh embies??

SpookedOut


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Not sure spooked out if they are slower at dividing or not.  Mine are just less cells as they are thawed early so not had as much time to divide as if they had on a fresh cycle.


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

We had our fertilized embies frozen at day 1 (pronuclear stage) due to OHSS. We have just started the progynova for ET in two weeks hopefully.

We were told (by Bourn) that if they thaw our day 1 embies on the Thursday morning, a day 2 transfer would be on the Friday. Therefore day 3 would be Saturday. We hope to go to blasts which would be Monday or Tuesday (day 5 or 6 in that case). It seems that "day 1" continues for the day they are thawed on and it's not automatically "day 2" when they are thawed.

Hope I explained that OK and its correct. 

All I can say is that those days were explained to me quite carefully as we have to consider our travel to the clinic very carefully as we are overseas. We've got to be near the clinic from "day 2" onwards in case we can't get to blasts and they need to get them in on day 2 or 3.

Cheers

MP


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

MP

Thanks so much that makes lots of sense so like you say on the basis of transfer on a Friday that would be day 2 so if implantatoin is generally 7-10dpo does that mean that would be somewhere between the Wednesday and Saturday. Is that right?

Good luck and thanks again

Yx[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 08:33Just thinking about that again.

ON a fresh cycle you would have EC on a Wednesday for example and on that day they would put your eggs and sperm together so that is day one when they fertilise. As most hopsitals do 3 day transfer. So the Thursday when you ring to check they have fertilised would be day 2 and that is the day with OHSS they freeze them. So when you do FET and they take them out on a Thursday for transfer on Friday you are at the day 2 stage when they thaw them and friday is day 3 but I guess what you are saying is its actually a day behind that. Its all very confusing and I suppose if they will implant they will. Its just on my 2ww for FET last time I had no symptoms at all and it was BFN and I just wanted to know this so hopefully in the 2ww for FET again I can hope to have some sytmpoms and hope it works this time.


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Yogi

Suppose Day 1 is when they have checked for fertilisation and confirm it's happened. If they are frozen at that point, then when thawed they continue from that point in time, which would be day 1 still. So although it's a different day, the embies time is still only 24hrs and counting once thawed. I hope that is correct  

We are yet to to through the 2 Week Wait, I can only imagine nearer the time that we will be wondering which day things "might" be happening with implantation and looking for symptoms. I'm going to try and wait out that period without thinking too much about it. That said, I bet I will be studying every twitch, ache or pain that my DW has and conjouring up all sorts of thoughts  

Good luck.

MP


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep believe me MP no matter how much you plan to be calm it just doesn't happen!!!!!  So I guess really what you said in the first place was right.  Sorry don't mean to confuse things but my embies were frozen the day after egg collection when they had just fertilised so I suppose even though its day 2 when they check them the embies are frozen first thing that day so maybe it is still day 2 or day 1 or goodness I'm confusing things I'll shut up now.

Heaps of luck to you and your DW.

Y x


----------

